# Addiction



## cwdana (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm sure there's a psychological reason for it, something sure to involve endorphines and a "rush" from solving the cube. But these things are an addiction. 

It's really hard to go a day without solving one. And once I start timing, it's hard to stop - "just one more" I'll say an hour after starting.

I recently went 2 days without solving one out of necessity. I was helping with a friends wedding and just didn't have the time. It was kind of nice since there was so much going on, I just kind of forgot about the cube. 

But now I'm back to usual and I don't know if I cold stop unless it was out of necessity again. I'm giving it a try today - no 3x3 for 24 hours. We'll see how it works. 

Who else agrees? Addiction? or just a puzzle?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

Addiction. But I'm easily addicted. I just try to stick to safe things to be addicted to.

I've gotten less than 5 hours of sleep for the past 5 days in a row. (Fortunately, I had a couple of naps to go with that on the weekend.) The price I'm paying for my addiction. (Tonight will be another - I'm going to do at least one 7x7x7 BLD tonight; maybe more.)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Addiction. But I'm easily addicted. I just try to stick to safe things to be addicted to.
> 
> I've gotten less than 5 hours of sleep for the past 5 days in a row. (Fortunately, I had a couple of naps to go with that on the weekend.) The price I'm paying for my addiction. (Tonight will be another - I'm going to do at least one 7x7x7 BLD tonight; maybe more.)




I've gotten that same amount of sleep lately because I cube too much and procrastinate. Then I'm up late making up for the time I shouldn't have spent cubing.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, my name is Arnaud and I am a cube-a-holic

I have been non-twisting for 20 sec... 
click-click-slam
... 2 seconds


----------



## cwdana (Jul 1, 2008)

Cube-Aholics-Anonymous, anyone? / CAA

Great one, Arnaud.


----------



## Erik (Jul 1, 2008)

cubing wouldn't really be addictive to me. I often have days of not cubing, and for things like holidays I don't even bring a cube at all. It's more a love for the sport and the community than it is an addiction to me.


----------



## Rama (Jul 1, 2008)

Erik said:


> cubing wouldn't really be addictive to me. I often have days of not cubing, and for things like holidays I don't even bring a cube at all. It's more a love for the sport and the community than it is an addiction to me.



Yip, I could not disagree with you.
I mostly solve cubes when it's the week before a competition.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 1, 2008)

Rama said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > cubing wouldn't really be addictive to me. I often have days of not cubing, and for things like holidays I don't even bring a cube at all. It's more a love for the sport and the community than it is an addiction to me.
> ...



I suppose that happens when you get too fast.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 1, 2008)

i think there is a bit of an addition there! then again i have a very very addictive personality, although usually i will lose interest in something after a while, but with cubes it's carried on for longer than i thought it would!!


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2008)

Defintiely addicted. I have to have a cube near me at all times.


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2008)

I wouldn't call it addicted, because I can easily stop if I have to. I do it as a hobby, as something I enjoy.


----------



## immortalcube (Jul 1, 2008)

pjk said:


> I wouldn't call it addicted, because *I can easily stop if I have to.* I do it as a hobby, as something I enjoy.



That's what they all say....


----------



## tim (Jul 1, 2008)

Not addicted anymore. I don't know why. I'm still solving a few cubes here and there, but just simple speedsolves without much motivation. No multi bld or big cubes bld anymore.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

Rama said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > cubing wouldn't really be addictive to me. I often have days of not cubing, and for things like holidays I don't even bring a cube at all. It's more a love for the sport and the community than it is an addiction to me.
> ...


Nice try, but there is a competition every week.

What do you think is more addictive:
a) cubing
b) talking about cube related stuff on this forum
c) talking about cube related stuff on this forum while cubing


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll have to go with c.


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2008)

Answer: a.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Im definetly addicted because cubing is my life

I get up i go on the net and cube.
I do something i have to, i try to cube while i do it
I have school I skip class sometimes and cube
I stay up late at night and cube

It's pretty much the only thing I have in my life and i practice my ass off so one day I can hopefully get a WR. thats my DREEEEEEEEEEEAM. ahhh


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

I went for 2 weeks without touching a cube on vacation. But, towards the last few days, I was really itching to solve it again. So, when I got back I immediately started cubing and it was nice, but not as fun as I thought it would be. 

I think the best part of cubing for me is going to a competition and nailing a really great blind or speed time and you can then officially see how good you are compared to everyone else. Dare I say it, but I am probably equally/more addicted to these forums and talking to and meeting everyone at competitions than the cubing.

I'm cubing a lot now, probably because it's summer and I'm bored,  but this coming school year, I think I will be preoccupied a lot during the fall because of school, homework, and soccer and whatever else I'll be doing, so I probably will be cubing a lot less.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2008)

You know what's funny?
I cube less during the summer than at school. I made a deal with my parents so I can bring ONE, only ONE cube to school each day so I won't be bored during lunch or on the one hour bus ride home. The most convenient thing I can do while eating or holding on to the bus is OH. So I did that a lot during the school year.

Now, during the summer vacations, I work full time in a genomics lab. It's quite an interesting experience learning more about biology, but all I think about is BLD and FMC. I do that in my head. I don't have the cube, I don't dare to play on a sim, so I come here. It's torture thinking about cubes the whole day without ever getting a chance to touch one.

So I think I'm more addicted to the forums. I can't stop posting. I ran out of things to say here, so I ended up joining masterthecube and I can't join twistypuzzles. If I have access to puzzles the whole time, I think I can cut down my posts by 80%. If I don't get a chance to cube for a month, I'll probably go crazy and post over 20 comments a day.


----------



## cwdana (Jul 2, 2008)

ps - made it 24 hours.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

cwdana said:


> ps - made it 24 hours.


...handing over a 1-day medal


----------

